# Han5y`s collection



## Han5y (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi guys!

I have been upto detailing now since July, and my collection have just growed since then.

From start:


















Lots of T-cut and Turtle Wax, really crappy, i know.

Then comes this:



























And the collection grows









And grows...









The products dont stop commin




































And you now sit, and think "Yeah, Han5y have enought..". OH`NO. I dont.....


















Now i have:
*Autoglym:*
- Tar remover
- Super resin polish
- Paint Renovator
- HD wax
- Clean wheels
- Extra Gloss protection
- Quick clear screenwash
- Leather care cream
- Car glass polish
- Bumper care
- S03B

*Meguiars:*
- Gold class Liquid wax 
- ScratchX
- Gold class trimdetailer
- Quickdetailer
- Clear coat bodyscrub
- #83
- PlastX
- Endurance tireshine

*Scholl:*
- S03
- S17
- S40
- CF02

*Poorboys world:*
- SS&S
- SSR2
- SSR3
- Prof. polish
- Polish with carnuba
- Black hole glaze
- Nattys blue
- Wheel seal

*Collinite:*
- 915
- 476
- 845

*Chemical guys:*
- Grime reaper
- Metal shine
- 50/50

Extras:
- Flex 3403
- Cotech DA polisher
- Lots of pads 
- Blackwow
- Applicators
- AND LOTS of microfibre.

And here is the car that get all the love 



























And that was all from me. C&C are welcome!


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Wow thats a nice collection, car is a pretty rare sight too :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

The collection is certainly growing


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

very nice bud i know the fealing mine is continualt growing to :lol:


----------



## Han5y (Sep 23, 2009)

Thankyou guys for the comment! The car is pretty rare. 

And my collection is still growing, soon with MEG #16, menzerna polishes, menzerna pads, CG new car scent, Scholl purple 9000, Jetseal, Bilberry, about 40-50 microfibres, and CG CWG gallons.

Oh noes, my visa dont like this....  But i like it, thats enought


----------



## supercharged (Feb 1, 2008)

nice collection there! I see you have Autoglym HD (one of my favorite waxes), as well as Collinite waxes, and CG 5050, and Scholl polishes! Nice set up!


----------



## dbaillie (Apr 6, 2009)

nice collection there


----------



## Han5y (Sep 23, 2009)

Thankyou again for comment, guys!

I got some new and better pics of my collection 


























































































*Soon to come:*
- Menzerna Intensive Polish, Power Finish Polish, Final Finish Polish, and 3 different 135mm pads for those.
- Meguiars 16# wax
- 53 microfibres :doublesho
- CG New car scent
- Scholl purple 9000
- 2 gritguards
- Bilberry
- Gallon of CG CWG
- Jetseal
- Riccardo clay

I love detailingpackages


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Nice collection!


----------



## Han5y (Sep 23, 2009)

*More to come soon!*

Eurow Sheepskin Wash Mitt with Thumb 3-pack (3-pack) 
Eurow Waffle Weave Microfibre Towel (16x28 inches) 
Chemical Guys EZ Creme Glaze (16oz) 
Chemical Guys New Look Trim Gel (16oz) 
Meguiar's Mirror Glaze #34 Final Inspection (3.78L)
Meguiar's Generic Detailer Dispenser Bottle with Cap (single) 
Eurow Shag Weave Microfibre Towel 10-Pack (10x 12x16 inches) 
Shinearama Foam Applicator Pad (10-pack) 
Brinkmann Maxfire Dual Xenon Rechargeable Spotlight (single) 
Shinearama Clingy Window Sticker (single) 
Valet Pro Large Detailing Brush (single) 
Chemical Guys XXX Hard Core Carnauba Wax (8oz) 
Dodo Juice Fantastic Four (4x30ml) 
Sonus Leather Care Bundle (3 items)

Now, i have 3 packages on the trip to me, and i hope i get them soon. Pics will come, when the packages have come


----------



## Han5y (Sep 23, 2009)

More to the collection!

A little of Menzerna, some pads, and som microfibre!














































Fast shipment from both Elitecarcare, and KoreaMF!


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

Nice collection!

i seem to be heading in the same direction... i like it... my car will... wallet wont!!


----------



## Han5y (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks!

I know the problem, and i promise you, your collection gonna grow in the speed of light


----------



## Han5y (Sep 23, 2009)

And today it came a new product!


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

where do you say you got those mf's from? koreamf? hows the quality? and what did they cost as its looks as though oyu got a few there? sorry if you do not want to answer, and if you would like pm me the prices


----------



## Han5y (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi!

The quality is very, very good. The MF`s have done the CD-test, and are insanely soft.
The price isnt bad eather, very fast shipment, and free shipping.
They feels like Cookiemonster and CG fluffer.

Here is the Ebaylink, for those:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...0120487774&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Great collection! I really want to try 50/50 next!


----------



## JCW85 (Oct 29, 2009)

Nice collection Han5y (quite a few products you now own). My collection has grown about 10 fold since joining DW, lol.

Chris


----------



## Han5y (Sep 23, 2009)

More products! This time from Shinearama. A very good webshop, not the last time i going to shop there 









































































I also got 9 more of the MF, 2 more of the sheepskin mitts, and 15 more aplicators.


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Nice collection! YOur car would look good in a nice shade of mint green.....








(I do know this isn quite the same model....


----------



## Han5y (Sep 23, 2009)

Hahah, you fool 

A couple of days ago, i got some soap, and a winterwax, and some MF!

And not to forget, a new amp!


----------



## chris141 (Jun 5, 2008)

Excellent collection mate the wallet must be hurting by now!


----------



## Franco50 (Feb 5, 2008)

You are going to have to get a bigger house with all that gear you are buying!


----------



## Han5y (Sep 23, 2009)

And some more! 




























CG Silk shine dressing
CG Streak free window clean
CG barebones
Bilberry

Blue and orange lake country pads, yellow scholl pads.


----------



## DiamondD (Feb 26, 2010)

very nice collection bud hope it keeps growing good luck.


----------



## Zero Defects (Sep 3, 2008)

won pools duck?


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

That is a LOT of stuff. You've got it bad.


----------



## Han5y (Sep 23, 2009)

And a little more


----------



## Han5y (Sep 23, 2009)

Some new products!


----------



## lpoolck (Jul 25, 2009)

Nice collection! Lovely Alfa also! :thumbs:


----------



## Han5y (Sep 23, 2009)

Thankyou lpoolck, old Alfa`s need a LOT of care 

Looking good your Mito aswell!


----------



## lpoolck (Jul 25, 2009)

Thanks Han5y, you wouldn't have it any other way thought would you! Alfa's all the way. You did well to get that its a MiTo from my profile picture! Suppose the paint gives it away:lol:


----------



## Tunero (Jun 4, 2008)

Nice collection there!


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

nice collection. where did you get the small clearkote products?


----------



## Han5y (Sep 23, 2009)

Thankyou guys!

The small Clearkoteproducts did i get from Shinearama:
http://www.shinearama.co.uk/product.php?id=CLK-TPAK


----------



## maikolo (Oct 27, 2009)

wow thats alot of great products mate, I think we need some reviews now on each of them:wave:
Loving the Alfa I did an Alfa 33 permanate four the other day. Great little cars! will try and upload a pic if you like? Cheers


----------



## Han5y (Sep 23, 2009)

Thankyou, dude!
Review is comming soon on some Prima products! 
Yeah, some pics are cool


----------



## Han5y (Sep 23, 2009)

OH YEAAAAHHHH! In June i gonna get a new, and own garage with a appartment  
3 meters/9,8 feet in the width, and 6 meters/19,6 feet in the length. Excided over how cool it going to be, some big Alfa-flags, lots of light, a coutch, and lots of hours with detailing. 
And some pics of the appartment as it looks like now:




































And, i also forgot, i took som pictures last week, and here are they 









































































And some things are going to the trash


----------



## Han5y (Sep 23, 2009)

Long time since last carcareorder, so i did a little order from Shinearama.
Duragloss #901 Car Wash Concentrate (16oz)
Stjärnagloss See-Through Bucket with Red Grit Guard (2 items)
Stjärnagloss Foam Pad & Microfibre Cleaner (473ml)
Valet Pro Bilberry Safe Wheel Cleaner (5L)
Valet Pro Poseidon's Carnauba Wash 100% EXTRA FREE (500ml)
Valet Pro Orange Pre-Wash (500ml)
Optimum No Rinse Wash & Shine (32oz)
ClearKote Black Foam Polish Pads (2-pack)
Chemical Guys Stripper Scent (473ml)
Chemical Guys Extreme Body Wash 'n' Wax (16oz)
Shinearama Wire wool (16-pack)
Eurow Waffle Weave Microfibre Towel 3-Pack (3x 16x28 inches)
Gliptone Liquid Leather Conditioner (250ml)
Gliptone Liquid Leather Gentle Leather Cleaner (250ml)
Valet Pro Snow Foam Combo (1L)
Shinearama Foam Applicator Pad (10-pack)
Meguiar's Super Degreaser (3.78L)

Hope its arriving this week


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice collection mate


----------



## nothelle (Apr 28, 2010)

Nice assortments.... that new garage can sure hold more stuff, time to break open the wallet


----------



## Olly1 (Feb 21, 2010)

It just grows and grows. Nice collection


----------



## Han5y (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks guys! Yeah, the garage can hold a looot of products 

Yesterday i bought complete 3m perfect it kit, blue, yellow and green, with pads in both 150mm og 75mm, 2 of each pad.


----------

